# does anyone else...



## bikegeek666 (Dec 25, 2008)

edit: me whining after too many drinks and thinking too much about negative aspects of life.


----------



## dirty_feet (Dec 26, 2008)

AhAhAH - OF COURSE. I try to remember that it seems to ALWAYS burn - you just only seem to recognize it when things aren't going well. Don't let your contentment or previous happiness blind you to the reality that it won't last, but just as much as those nice and happy moments and times in our lives won't last - the cruddy ones won't either. When things aren't going well for me, I like to take bigger risks to try to tame the apathy that can rule my life sometimes. Don't do anything stupid...but maybe, something that's out of your ordinary realm. Take a walk at three in the morning and poop on the stoop of your favorite public building. Then light up a smoke and sing loudly to yourself all the way home, peeing on all the blue cars. You're not alone in any aspect - at least KNOW that.


----------

